# Replacement Paddles for Honda HS621



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I just picked-up a near mint 1996 Honda HS621AS Single Stage Snowblower on Craigslist for a song & dance. Starts and runs like a Swiss watch. The machine itself is immiculate, but the rubber paddles appear to be somewhat dry and cracked from prolonged storage. Does anyone have experience with the aftermarket paddles made for the Honda HS621 single stage? I know they're significantly cheaper than OEM but is the rubber material up to par vs. OEM? Just a quick punch list for the new addition. I figure I'll grease the auger, replace the paddles and scrapper bar, and throw on a new belt. Maybe give it a quick Armor-All wipe down. Anything else I might be missing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've used aftermarket paddles and if you get the good ones they seem to last ok. OEM were just too expensive. I sold my 621 and have a new set of aftermarket paddles for sale if anyone needs them. I will put them in he classified section later.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I saved the cost of new rubber paddles on my just purchased used HS621 by removing the paddles, drilling new 3/8" holes in the rubber offset 1/8" to 3/16" from the orig. holes, and then remounting the paddles. The edge of rubber to edge of steel distance is now about 13/16" and the snowthrowing ability now appears to be like new. The manual says to replace the rubber when the rubber to steel distance is 5/8". Also, the machine power drives itself like it used to when new. Be careful that the paddle rubber is just short of contacting the auger housing just below the chute. To fill in the open space of the original holes in the rubber, remaining after the rubber is bolted back to the steel auger and paddle, I cut some pieces of plastic from some small semi-flexible plastic electrical pipe and fitted them in along side the mounting bolts to prevent the rubber from shifting over. Also, instead of automatically thinking that the v-belt should be replaced, 1st try adjusting the v-belt already on the machine because that's all it may need. My machine performed poorly, but after adjusting the v-belt and rubber as above, it performs like new.


----------

